# Weed Burner: What a tool!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a lp weed burner, turbo on it an the works. Used em fer years. This one puts out upta 5 million btus on full turbo.

Well yeah I use it ta burn weeds, start fires in the wood stove er fire ring, melt ice on the drive way an deck, I've used it ta burn out the drum fer the UDS, aimed it inta a small drum an used it fer a shop heater, melted in patch's fer the blacktop driveway an last Christmas we even used it ta fry the turkey cause the turkey fryer wen't down.

Well, as many of yall read, the boy buried his truck in a huge snow drift last night, wen't down taday an pulled it out, wouldn't start, the entire engine compartment was full a snow so figure the starter was froze. Pulled it home an got out.............Yup, the weed burner! Carefully melted out most a the snow from underneath, bein carefull a hoses an other flamable things. He jumped in a she fired right up! Leavin it run fer a bit ta dry everthing out.

They sure be a handy tool!


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Yep, them weed burners are great for a multitude of tasks. I had a small unit that hooked up to a 1lb cannister of Propane, used to use it to melt ice and snow out of truck and trailer brakes when I used to drive in AK. Frozen brakes are a real PITA, and the small burner made short work of them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OH CRAP!:lolsmash:

Then the firefighter side of me had to say ... 

Stay safe!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a heat-gun for doing that kind of thing. I use it to shrink-wrap electrical connections, hot-wax my skis and snow-board, form PVC-pipe, etc ... 

On low-heat it is rated to pump-out about 575°F and high-heat is supposed to reach 900°F ... perfect for warmin' oil in an oil-pan ..


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

DIY $300 WVO Home Heating Oil Pressure Conversion - Topic Powered by Social Strata

I'm pretty sure I posted this here b4, but this is my weed burner and it even keeps my house warm.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Heck you can even use it to fill a hot air balloon or use it for close quarter defense.


----------

